

The Nine Eyes of Google Street View - DaniFong
http://www.artfagcity.com/2009/08/12/img-mgmt-the-nine-eyes-of-google-street-view/

======
neilc
_The world captured by Google appears to be more truthful and more transparent
because of the weight accorded to external reality, the perception of a
neutral, unbiased recording, and even the vastness of the project. At the same
time, I acknowledge that this way of photographing creates a cultural text
like any other, a structured and structuring space whose codes and meaning the
artist and the curator of the images can assist in constructing or
deciphering._

Oh, humanities majors -- you guys are so silly.

~~~
jsackmann
Don't worry, most of us get over it and eventually start talking like normal
people again. Even when we're talking about art.

------
naz
What a pretentious writing style

------
teeja
I like to go back to places I lived long ago and "look" at streets that were
once familiar - and see what's left of that, and of my own memory.

Also interesting is the places that _aren't_ part of the Google agenda,
whatever that is. The place I grew up has no photographs at all. But the
photos of the place I'm living are constantly telling me about things I
haven't seen. So - did I ever see the place I grew up?

------
TomOfTTB
Can someone tell me what the actual insight here is? Maybe I'm just simple
minded but I always thought the value of art was to give people an insight
into the human condition and the value of essays on art is to clarify that
insight for those who might not see it.

This author just seems to enjoy going around and around in rhetorical circles
with no purpose other than to hear himself speak.

~~~
movix
"This author just seems to enjoy going around and around in rhetorical circles
with no purpose other than to hear himself speak."

I think that's also one of the purposes of art isn't it?

------
nym
Interested in doing interactive photography?

<http://openviewproject.org/>

DIY+OSS FTW.

------
katamole
Google employess used Comic Sans. Burn that banner!

------
flashingpumpkin
beautiful pictures there. the write is quite right about the cultural and
historical implications of google streetview. i wonder if there will be a
street history in 10, 20, 50 years time...

------
onreact-com
Is there actually a rape victim on display? I mean the naked woman laying on
the sidewalk? That's awful.

~~~
moss
Happily, no. If you load up the address in street view, you'll see that she,
like a few other people on that stretch of sidewalk, is just sunbathing. (And
not naked, for that matter).

